# Swollen lip



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

i have noticed two weeks ago, that my cat Jazz has a swollen bottom lip. i thought probably she got bitten as she chases all insects and flies . a week later her lip was not better, so my partner took her to a vet. after examination vet decided it is a teeth problem, so she removed it and gave Jazz antibiotics and told to bring her back 3 days later for another antibiotics dose. Her lip is not better and i am very worried now. Vet told me to bring her back if is not better in three days, so she will cut her lip to see what's going on. i am so worried and not sure if i trust our vet now. it seems to me that she is not sure what she is doing. (I was happy with her service before)
did anybody has similar problems with their cats? I am worried that it might be a sign of more seriuos problem, such as heart, liver..
Please advise


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your cats lip problem and that it doesn't seem to be clearing up.

I personally haven't experienced anything like this with my cats so can't really offer any advice with that, sorry.

But, if you really do feel as if your vet isn't as good as you want them to be then I'd suggest going to another vet... even if it's just for a second opinion.

I have had a problem with a pet before and didn't like one vets answer, so I went elsewhere for a second opinion and got told something completely different.
Sometimes it pays to shop around, even with vets.

Good luck and I hope you get the problem sorted asap.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry the only swellings my previous cats have had is abscesses.

If you have lost confidence in your vet have you thought about changing to a different practice.

The only thing I will say is the cause of a problem can be many things and occasionally when trying to resolve a problem vets and even our doctors explore the wrong avenues before they hit on the right one.

Keep us posted, I like to know how you get on with her.

Sue


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it more swelling or ulceration? If you're not happy with the treatment being given you can seek a second opinion.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

BlackCat said:


> Is it more swelling or ulceration? If you're not happy with the treatment being given you can seek a second opinion.


it is just a swelling


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks everybody for your kind words and advices. Jazz seem a bit better today, so i decided to wait a bit before i take her to a vet again, as it is so stressful for her. My partner gave me a big lecture today about being paranoid and over protected to my cats, he thinks our vet is very knowlegable and i should not say she does not know what she is doing with my little Jazz. well i have to agree I am probably over reacting, but it brakes my heart apart knowing that my litle baby might be in pain or unwell? I just love them tooooo much  
oh i forgot to mention that i have a gorgeous kitten Roxy too, it's her second weeek with us and she is adorable.


----------



## NeilBarron (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Bubbles, if you love your cats, your instinct will be right more often than it's wrong.

Over-reacting is part of loving cats!


----------



## kleah (Jan 19, 2009)

Bubbles said:


> i have noticed two weeks ago, that my cat Jazz has a swollen bottom lip. i thought probably she got bitten as she chases all insects and flies . a week later her lip was not better, so my partner took her to a vet. after examination vet decided it is a teeth problem, so she removed it and gave Jazz antibiotics and told to bring her back 3 days later for another antibiotics dose. Her lip is not better and i am very worried now. Vet told me to bring her back if is not better in three days, so she will cut her lip to see what's going on. i am so worried and not sure if i trust our vet now. it seems to me that she is not sure what she is doing. (I was happy with her service before)
> did anybody has similar problems with their cats? I am worried that it might be a sign of more seriuos problem, such as heart, liver..
> Please advise



hi... my name is leah, my just under five month old daisy has a swollen bottom lip too. it's pink and i thought it was her gums, they start losing baby teeth at about four months and all her side uppers and bottoms were missing and are coming back in now. thought it was swollen from cutting teeth. but the more i looked at it (much to her unhappiness ;-) i noticed it looks more like her lip! it is so swollen. i can't afford to go to the vet now either! i swear i would if i could. just like you, i am well, i was crying. i hate her to be in discomfort or anything horrible wrong with her. it is right next to the bottom canine. seems like i read on many pages, that same location was on many other kittens. what was the ending outcome on your baby please? you can e-mail me direct: [email protected] i am so freakn worried! if i could go to the vet, i would tomorrow. i have been unemployed for 14 months now.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

kleah said:


> try blue cross or cats protection if you are on benefits. They will try to help.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try rspca to they will sometimes give £50 towards vet bills


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

You should probably see the vet - it sounds to me like it could be a rodent ulcer, I've had this with a couple of cats in the past. It's not a major problem but might require a steroid injection to clear it although sometimes they can just go away on their own.

do a google search for rodent ulcer or eosinophilic granuloma for more info.


----------

